# When I am relaxing I am seeing images



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I am just wondering if anyone else has done this while listening to the tapes. The images are very vivd and colorful for me. An example is somewhere outdoors and there is a large tree with beautiful orange blossoms of some sort. I find that when I get relaxed (really relaxed) I tend to see color images. Is this normal?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi RitaLucy,Oh, yes, absolutely normal! In fact, Mike says that the more modalities (senses) that you can incorporate into your images - color, feeling, (breeze, softness), smell (flowers, baking bread), etc. the better. The fact that you do this already is super! I am able to see vivid color as well. Your images are lovely.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Oh. Thanks Marilyn. I found it funny that you say already because it was like day 2-3 when this started for me. I have had the tapes a long time but never completed the program and it has been awhile and then I moved and I couldn't find them but then I finally found them and I am once again going to try to get through the schedule. My IBS and stress has been out of control once again and I know most other things haven't worked and it could be that I have the answer tucked away in my cabinet. Time to give it my all! Thanks so much for answering.


----------

